# Join us for Secret Santa this year!



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

"The Travelin' Rat will be coordinating a holiday gift exchange this year. If you would like to participate, please email [email protected] with your name, address, any information about your rats (number, ages, sex, what they might have a hankering for, etc), and where you are willing to ship to. We'll match you up and notify you of your giftee no later than the week of Thanksgiving (Nov 27). We'll do our best to keep you within your own country but cannot guarantee that.

Please choose a gift of approximately $20 value before shipping and mail it no later than Dec 15. Don't forget to notify us both when you send your gift out and when you receive yours.

These are in no way mandatory, but we would like to encourage you to purchase your gift through a rescue or a business that supports rescues and we'd LOVE to see pictures on our FB page so we can make an album! We have a list of businesses that have helped us and the rescues we've helped on the bottom of our About Us page:
http://thetravelinrat.weebly.com/about-us.html

Please let us know if you would be willing to send a second gift if something unexpected happens with another giftee. We hope that this will go without a hitch but we need to be prepared!

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to email [email protected]."

Anybody else signing up for the fun - because I am! Super excited to see who I get paired up with. I love gift giving more than anything. It is a great way to also establish connections with other forum members and to spread a little joy (and receive some!) participating in holiday fun with fellow rat lovers. All the information on how to join is at the top of the page. Post here if you are participating this year! The deadline is 23rd of November and I believe they are more than happy to accept international sign ups too as long as they are able to match someone who is able to post off to you and vice versa.  Yay!


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I totally want to do this. I'll have to email them later and get on the list. Seems like a ton of fun.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Awesome! I hope you do. This will be fun.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

This sounds awesome! Could we make homemade hammocks and toys for others as gifts?


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I was thinking I would order a really nice hammock online. I can't sew to save my life, lol.


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

This could be really fun! I'd love to make some cute things to send to people and maybe buy a few things as well... What a wonderful idea! XD Hopefully I can sign up for this! :3


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah, I know other people utilized their sewing skills for a previous Secret Santa so I am sure homemade is okay and even well-accepted if you have a craft! The idea is that everyone sticks to the $20 rule and purchases/makes something they think their match up and their rats will enjoy. It is all in good fun and the more people, the better. I hope you will all participate and who knows... maybe I will be your Santa >


----------



## surrounded (May 24, 2012)

Honestly I think this is a great idea! No one else will give a gift for my rats...so I think it'd be nice to get one from someone who actually understands them.


----------



## ratluver372 (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow, lots of excitement over this, yay! Hope we get a bunch of signups. Thanks for reposting for me. 

Regarding homemade- as long as the value of the total gift is around $20, there should not be an issue. I mean, heck- if you're a bargain shopper and get $20 worth of stuff for $2, why wouldn't that be OK? (Though, at that point, I'd throw in a bit extra, lol!)

Hope to see some of you in the inbox when i check later!

BTW, You can participate even if you don't have rats. We'll just let your gifter know that. They can get human rat-related gifts (magazine sub, Tshirt, trinkets) or even request items for rats and have them donated to a rescue. Just don't want anyone to feel left out.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Only 12 more days till the deadline guys.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm thinking of signing up


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I signed up! This should be fun. =P


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Make sure to take advantage of Black Friday sales! They do them online too so you can avoid the crazy rush in stores.


----------



## PixelPog (Oct 12, 2014)

I am totally sending them an e-mail!


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

Does it have to be 20$ Could I make something


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

This is very cool. Just signed up. I forgot to say I'd be willing to serve as a backup if something goes wrong as well.


----------



## thelittleredladybug (Aug 8, 2011)

I own www.TheLittleRedLadybug.com

The traveling rat. please let me know if you need donations!

Everyone participating! Please enjoy 25% off your entire order for secret Santa! Use code: 25SS in your shopping cart!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Only one more week left to put your name down!


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

So will there be a place to post our ratties (or their humans) enjoying their gifts and a thank you to our secret santa?


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I am not 100% sure but I think the Travelin Rat is going to set up a Facebook thread on their page showcasing everyone's gifts. I think it would be a good idea. I will probably also post here too.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm definitely planning on posting the gift I get! =P


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

PawsandClaws said:


> I am not 100% sure but I think the Travelin Rat is going to set up a Facebook thread on their page showcasing everyone's gifts. I think it would be a good idea. I will probably also post here too.


That would be great. I'll keep an eye out for that on Facebook. I just didn't want to start a thread whenever my gift came and then find out I was supposed to wait for the "official" one or something.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

My package came in the mail today! =D


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Phantom I received your package yesterday! Thank you so much for the hammocks and chews - very cute plate of eggs and bacon! Have not had a chance to take a picture yet since I have been so busy but will probably put the new chews in when I do my Christmas set up. Love the jean honeycomb and the note.  !!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm so bummed I missed out on this! I'm excited to see what everyone got as gifts though!


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

I just got several small packages from several wonderful elves that banded together to provide me and my girls a bounty of gifts when my secret santa was unable to do so. Thank you so much to the elves! I'm hoping the elf in Culver City might be able to private message me. I have a few queries about a food item that was sent.

Right now the girls are having fun trying to break open a hazelnut and an almond!


----------

